# OSP - Osprey Medical



## System (13 April 2012)

Osprey Medical Inc. (OSP) is a medical device company focused on the development and commercialisation of products that are designed to reduce the incidence of contrast induced nephropathy (CIN). The core technology was developed at the Baker IDI Heart and Diabetes Institute in Melbourne by Dr. David Kaye.

http://www.ospreymed.com


----------



## piggybank (5 December 2013)

CEO's presentation on the 03/12/13

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=OSP&E=ASX&N=399211


----------



## eunice (22 October 2015)

*OSP - No reduction in CIN disease*

The study of 578 patients, half of which were placebo, showed no reduction in CIN. I read the news release but can't understand how the large sample could be so biased against OSP (due to more sick patients in their group requiring more dye I presume)


----------



## greggles (19 July 2018)

Positive share price movement today for Osprey Medical after a long period of decline followed by consolidation.

This morning the company released an Investor Newsletter in which it reported that it has posted 15 consecutive quarters of revenue growth, with quarterly revenue of $651k (an increase of 23% over the previous quarter.

There were signs of accumulation on July 12 and 16 with well above average volumes recorded on those days. Lots of accumulation in early May as well. The 14c level appears to be solid support for OSP after having spent a few months consolidating at or above it.

Today, the share price gapped up on volume and is currently trading at 20c, up 33.33% on yesterday's close. Might be a trading opportunity here. Am watching closely.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

G'day Greg.
So OSP, have entered with a half position. (not a convincing signal)
Entry was chart based, but a quick look at FA says I might get lucky with December quarter results, going by expansions in last quarter.
The result probably hangs on cash burn to sales ratios which, thanks to covid, could go either way.
3 year chart and 3 month chart.


----------



## aus_trader (30 January 2021)

Despite the share price decline over the years, this little medical firm actually has a bit of oomph💥 under the hood !

They have patented technology:





Rapid growth in sales over the last 4 years:




What's in store for the future:





Entered for the February Stock Tipping Competition.


----------

